# AMB Loop resistor info...



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

Does anyone know the value of the resister in an AMB loop and the gauge wire it is? 
I've seen tracks use just 14 Ga wire with no resistor. Does this affect it? 

thank you!

Dave


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Although I have a FACTORY AMB Loop Wire - I never use it.

I generally use SPEAKER WIRE from Radio Shack. (I like speaker wire because it has 2 strands of wire and lays flat if you lay it carefully) - 

I do races on Temporary surfaces, have done parking lots - bike velodromes and even dirt races w/ NO PROBLEM and I never use a resistor.

I've done this for 15 years - and w/ 3 different AMB systmes

The old 8800 w/ AMB20 converter
AMB20
AMBrc w/ personal transponders.

For the asphalt or concrete surfaces I tape the wire to the surface w/ GORILLA TAPE (holds much better than Duct Tape)

I use very thin 24 gauge, 22 at the thickest so there's very little bump.

If you are using a Bridge, or burying the wire in dirt, you can use much larger wire. (The loop is basically just an antenna) - I lay the loop wire approx. 12 - 14 inches apart.

Just make sure to use ONE continuous piece across the track and back to the coax. (If using speaker wire, I make sure to bare the ends far enough to twist both strands together, getting the effect or a larger diameter wire.) 

(NOTE: On the velodrome, the loop itself was over 30 ft wide, and cars travelled over 60 mph w/no scoring issues)

Also, I ALWAYS use a NEW roll of wire for ANY event... (Radio Shack Speaker wire is CHEAP - about 6 bucks for a spool - I think they were 75 or 100 ft.)


----------



## DC71 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thank you for all the information! You answered a lot of my questions! 

Dave


----------

